# Hamm...



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

Hi Guys,

Did you have a good time in Hamm guys? Did you get what you want?

Just a couple of questions

What where the prices of ... Like?

Bearded Dragon Hatchlings
Royal Python Hatchlings

Thanks


----------



## Dropkickmurphy (Sep 3, 2007)

There were bargains to be had but on the whole prices were up on usual


----------



## GazEmm (Jul 11, 2006)

Yeah agreed, certainly not cheap there. Only saw a few bargains really and you had to look hard to find a royal at a UK price let alone a bargain price!!

A great day/weekend out mind all the same and we got a few new things to add to the collection.

Thats my view on it anyway :whistling2:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

prices varied, for instance i know someone who got a spider royal for 250e, at the same time there were 08 there for 900e


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

i got 21 milk frogs for 65 euro , 2 berdies for 15 euro, sub adult female yemans for 40 euro and 4 06 hermans for 320 euro oh and 75 axolotls for 70 euro


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

WHAT THE HELL ARE YOU GOING TO DO WITH 75 AXOLOTLS AND 60 MILK FROGS. THAT WOULD KEEP BE BUSY 24/7 nuuuuuuutttttttsssssss


----------



## GazEmm (Jul 11, 2006)

shep1979 said:


> i got 21 milk frogs for 65 euro , 2 berdies for 15 euro, sub adult female yemans for 40 euro and 4 06 hermans for 320 euro oh and 75 axolotls for 70 euro


Thats a lot of frogs :lol2:

I saw RETF's for 15 euros each which i thought was a right bargain mind.

Also saw a couple of clown frogs but were 49euros each!! Stunning mind:mf_dribble:


----------



## reptileboy11 (Sep 12, 2008)

i got a spider ball python and a pastel and a het pied very cheep there was 08 ball pythons for 20 euros!


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

shep1979 said:


> i got 21 milk frogs for 65 euro , 2 berdies for 15 euro, sub adult female yemans for 40 euro and 4 06 hermans for 320 euro oh and 75 axolotls for 70 euro


Shep...i am the kid that got the royals..on your coach :2thumb:

I got my spider for 500E down from 600E from Bob Clark...Spiders were expensive there...only a few bargains on royal morphs tbh. I paid the extra because i wanted one and its from Bob Clark! I could have got one for £325 here in UK but nar....i am happy with her...i offered her a pink/fluff rat about 2 hours after putting her in her rub and she struck it!

Ment to leave for 7days but she took it after 2 hours of settling in!

Dan.


----------



## acereptiles (Aug 30, 2006)

shep1979 said:


> i got 21 milk frogs for 65 euro


 Good price on the milks! I'd love have a few myself..:mf_dribble:


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

it was a great price for the milk frogs , new breeding project lol


----------



## acereptiles (Aug 30, 2006)

Well if it doesn't pan out, you can always send the lot of them my way!  LOL!


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

yeh if u want to pay UK prices of £30 each


----------



## acereptiles (Aug 30, 2006)

How's that for inflation? :crazy:


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

then go buy them urself from hamm , its wot they cost over hear that counts


----------



## acereptiles (Aug 30, 2006)

Yeah, yeah. Was planning on trying to go to this one earlier in the year, but just didn't have the extra funds, what with the shop still in its first year. Wish I'd got someone to bring some back for me now. *sigh*

Ah well, maybe next time...


----------



## chondrodan (Mar 21, 2007)

i was on the coach i was sitting at the only table upstairs. shep you are one funny guy shouting at them germans in the que lol you bought loads of random stuff but some good bargains. i only picked up a gtp was a good buy shes a cracker.


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

chondrodan said:


> i was on the coach i was sitting at the only table upstairs. shep you are one funny guy shouting at them germans in the que lol you bought loads of random stuff but some good bargains. i only picked up a gtp was a good buy shes a cracker.


lol im gald u liked it lol are u on of the guys from manchester ?


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

shep1979 said:


> lol im gald u liked it lol are u on of the guys from manchester ?


he was the guy with his 2 mates(brother?)...i know who you were chondrodan...and gavin got sat next to you 3....brown hair....and the other brown haired lad was into green tree monitors...

Chondrodan i was the lad behind with the ball pythons...also got of in manchester...

Dan


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

yeh i remember him was just trying to put a face to the name as there was 3 of them lol


----------



## chameleonpaul (Dec 20, 2006)

I know who snakelover is now.
I know who shep is.
And I know a few of them downstairs.
Other than that its all a blank.


----------



## chondrodan (Mar 21, 2007)

yeah i was next to window the lad with ginger her was my young bro the big guy was my mate. gav is a legend had a really good laugh on that trip feel really bad for him and the other guy for their losses


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

yeh it was a great laugh gav was ace i will be emailing him tomoz , shame about there losses ,i take it u wot be going by coach again , we are driving over in december to hamm or houten


----------



## chameleonpaul (Dec 20, 2006)

Are you driving over Simon ?
You cant drive ? lol


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

i can drive lol there is a few of us going ,so we are driving as we dont want to take any risks:whistling2:


----------



## el_phantasmo (Jan 30, 2008)

Whats the travel time like? Thinking of organising a minibus tbh - don't fancy the coaches with the issues and stuff at the moment but thinking of going still.....


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

its 300 miles from calias, very quick and easy journey with dozens of potential stops.


----------

